# More meeping is better!



## MissMillet (Feb 2, 2014)

Here goes.... I did a kind thing today by rescuing 2 finches from a man who was selling all 27 of his assorted birds. Yes, 27. They were all housed in his finished basement, they all never saw the light of day. How awful is this? I am keeping them separated from the 4 finches I already have. I gave them a nesting house, extra perch, millet, new seed, fruit and veggies. They are by a window and they can finally see daylight. This made my day.

I will have 6 finches in total, 3 males, 3 females. This is the limit for me. Anyone know the best way to make the transition easy when I add them to my big cage? All advice will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How kind of you to take them in. We would love to see some pic's...


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

That's great. I agree, pictures would be great when they are settled. What type of finches are they?


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

How awesome of you to take them in. I love the title... meeping.  I hand fed a couple babies many years ago for a co worker and ended up forever calling Zebra finches: Meep Meeps


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I think that is so wonderful you taking in some finches.makes me so happy when someone rescues mistreated or abandoned animals,and gives them a safe and loving environment.I would too love to see some pictures of them.I love finches as well.they have such a sweet and charming song the males do,and the female finches make great mom's.I was down today and this lifted me up with joy.blessings and thanks for saving them


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Congratulations on your new additions! *


----------



## MissMillet (Feb 2, 2014)

Jonah said:


> How kind of you to take them in. We would love to see some pic's...


 I'd gladly send pic's but have no way to do it.



Therm said:


> That's great. I agree, pictures would be great when they are settled. What type of finches are they?


One a society and the other, zebra.



Bearnoname said:


> How awesome of you to take them in. I love the title... meeping.  I hand fed a couple babies many years ago for a co worker and ended up forever calling Zebra finches: Meep Meeps


My daughter "meeps" back and forth with them when she visits. Its really cute.



shanebudgie said:


> I think that is so wonderful you taking in some finches.makes me so happy when someone rescues mistreated or abandoned animals,and gives them a safe and loving environment.I would too love to see some pictures of them.I love finches as well.they have such a sweet and charming song the males do,and the female finches make great mom's.I was down today and this lifted me up with joy.blessings and thanks for saving them


I'm glad I helped your day! I'd take more birds but I live in an apartment so I have all the birds I need. I also have 2 budgies, Rhapsody and Blue.



FaeryBee said:


> *Congratulations on your new additions! *


Thanks! Today they saw the sun for the first time plus millet and lettuce. So far so good.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations on rescuing them! I'm so glad they have a new, loving home to be theirs 

If you take a look at this link, it should help you figure out how to post pictures :thumbsbup:
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/89190-posting-pictures-photobucket.html

I've never had finches, but I imagine you'd introduce them the same as budgies. After the 45-day quarantine, rearrange the big finch cage and put everyone in. Rearranging it should help aggressiveness over territory be eliminated, and hopefully everyone will get to know each other well.

Best of luck and we're looking forward to pictures!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great that you managed to take in these finches in need of a good forever home! 
I would also love to see a couple of pics if you are able to take them.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Meep Meeps are adorable little birds, I too had them many a long time ago and I would also sit and Meep Meep back to them. they are amazing little watch birds as they kick up a fuss whenever anybody is around .


----------



## MissMillet (Feb 2, 2014)

Pretty boy said:


> Meep Meeps are adorable little birds, I too had them many a long time ago and I would also sit and Meep Meep back to them. they are amazing little watch birds as they kick up a fuss whenever anybody is around .


Mine are very fun to watch and they often give out a morning call when they hear me coming. Today they not only got fruit & veggies but small pieces of twine to add to their nests. Their favorite veggie is green peas. Funny thing though, they never had babies, just eggs with yolks.:confused1:



Therm said:


> That's great. I agree, pictures would be great when they are settled. What type of finches are they?


I have 3 society and 3 zebra. They're very nice pets just like my keets.roud:


----------

